# When did you go into labor with your first?



## heyyydayyy

My mom was 10 days early with me and my brother, and it seems like women I know personally went early with their first. But I keep reading that more often than not, women go overdue the first time! I don't want to plan on going early, but I also don't want to be late because I want my LO in time for Thanksgiving...

So, to those of you who already have LO's, when did you go into labor relative to your due date with your first?


----------



## Dahlia2007

The night of my due date! Had 12 hours of labor, baby was born the next day


----------



## armywife11

Based on the LMP I went into labor at 40+6 and had her at 41 weeks on the dot. If you based it on my actual cycle she was born at 40+4.

12 hour labor and I had latent labor for weeks prior.


----------



## stephanyox

With my first i went overdue 3 days, had a stretch and sweep on my due date, dont know if that done anything! with a 10 and a half hour labour :)


----------



## bumblebeettc1

I was one week overdue with my first and had a fast natural labour. X


----------



## Agcam

My mother had both of us (my sister and me) early. 
Based on my dating scan, baby was born at 41+3 (10 days late). Going by the date of my LMP, he was a week late.


----------



## lauren28

My first pains woke me up at 1.30 am at 39+5. I gave birth at 4.30am at 39+6.


----------



## Sommerfugl

I went into labour and gave birth on my due date with my first :)


----------



## Buzzymomma

Went into labour 38+6 and she was born the next day 39 weeks. 
Second I went into labour 40+2 and again she was born the next day at 40+3.


----------



## Numero_uno

6 days late my waters went and lo was born 8 days late by 3 hours.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

11 days overdue!


----------



## Jadey121

11 days overdue with my first. 3 days early with my second. x


----------



## baby_mama87

My waters broke at 38 weeks exactly and I had to be induced so had him at 38+2. My mum had me at 39 weeks exactly so pretty close.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I went into labour 11 days early :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

Five days overdue!


----------



## Reidfidleir

Four weeks early! 36+1 very unexpected as both me and hubby were overdue


----------



## Radiance

42 weeks- They had to break my water and induce me.

Natural labor and almost 5 hours in labor :)


----------



## cazi77

I went into labour at 38+4 and had her at 38+5.


----------



## Debi

11 days overdue with my 1st! Had her on the Sunday after a sweep on the Wed :flower:


----------



## Accounts2010

I was 11 days over, and went into hospital to be induced. Was 1cm on admission and 2 hours later he was born :)


----------



## devon_91x

I went into labour at 41+4 and had her at 41+6 after 31 hours labour


----------



## ayh78

Labour started at 8pm 40+1 and DS was born 8 hours later at 40+2.


----------



## cupcakekate

I was sure I would go into labour early because I was 3 weeks early myself. Isabelle was a ridiculously laid back baby though all through my pregnancy, she was 3 days late- and even then I think she would have waited longer if I hadn't jumped out of bed so hard and broke my waters lol!
xxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

What i say to 'overdue' crowds are, you werent pregnant first 2wks anyways so going overdue is really not that bad 40wks is 38wks.. 

Anyways 4 days late, 2 weeks early labour.
(#2 i was 9 days late & i needed a sweep!!)


----------



## teal

41 weeks and LO was born that afternoon (less than 7 hours later)


----------



## socitycourty

37 weeks, 6 days. she was born 2 days later:wacko:


----------



## heyyydayyy

So many of you went 11 days over! Now I'm sure I'll be 11 days over too :haha: I'm crossing my fingers she makes her appearance sometime in the next week, but who knows!


----------



## mummyclo

39+5 :)


----------



## Seity

38+3


----------



## alicecooper

With my first I went in to be induced at 42 weeks, and it took several DAYS of her being induced before the stubborn little thing decided to make an appearance lol. She was born at 8.35am at 42+4

With my second I had a sweep at 41 weeks which didn't work. I went in to be induced at 42 weeks. He was born at 10.58pm at 42+1

With my third my water broke shortly after midnight at 41+2 so I went into hospital but they sent me home disbelieving that my water had broke (stoopid people). I went back later that day for an appointment and my waters exploded all over the floor! They had to believe me then lol. Labour wasn't progressing though so they had to induce me anyway. He was born at 12.57pm at 41+3

I'm not gonna hold my breath for this one coming on time!


----------



## Floralaura

Number 1 I went into labour at 40+9 and he was born at 40+10..Number 2 induced at 40+1 and he came at 40+2.


----------



## dizzygirluk

With my first, he never wanted to leave me...I was 41w 5d when I was INDUCED!!! 

Second baby came naturally at bang on 41 weeks. 

My mum had me bang on my due date! 

X


----------



## Spunky

Started my induction at 6am 11 days overdue. He was born 8:43 am 13 days overdue. I shudder to think how late he would have been born without intervention! Hoping this one comes a little earlier without as much help! I had a sweep at 10 days over, 11 days over, and a 3rd at 12 days over. Before the sweeps I was 1 cm and after 2 days, 3 sweeps and 4 rounds of cytotec I was still 1 cm! He was comfy!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

4 days before my EDD.


----------



## Cin

5 days before my due date :)


----------



## Justagirlxx

41 weeks with my first :) I've read most women go overdue with their first but I've also read there may be a correlation between when your mother gave birth to her first and when you will.. so you could go either way!!


----------



## fides

40+13 days

he came out about 2 hours before 42 weeks. :flower:


----------



## cookie25

I was 40 + 3


----------



## R8ch

11 days over as well!


----------



## BABYANGEL09

My baby boy arrived 3 and a half hours after my waters broke with less than 1 hour of active labour at 37+6. Very nice surprise after convincing myself I would be late ...to avoid disappointment x


----------

